# GZK's latest design metal shooters!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Put the experience of wood shooters to the designing of metal shooters,is a good method.Here are two metal works I have designed recently,using 304 stainless steel,titanium alloy and 7075 aviation aluminum~Welcome to clone,haha!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they came out really good like the top slot alot.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Great design!!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

wow ! those are sweet


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Gotta say, I really like Metal Shooters - esp. in good metals!

Can I ask why the band attachment in the solid one [with the pinky hole] has the rounded pillars 90° from the front? [/back]

The red band in the photo will pull against the edge of the mount...? Maybe one for Tubes instead??

Still a really nice job on BOTH!!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Love the wraps.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Great looking shooters!!!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

DogBox said:


> Gotta say, I really like Metal Shooters - esp. in good metals!
> 
> Can I ask why the band attachment in the solid one [with the pinky hole] has the rounded pillars 90° from the front? [/back]
> 
> ...


I have this one, this's call "around the fork" attach style, the loop is prestrech and tigten on a jig . when it install on the fork tip, using a small zip tie go through the loop and force the loop into the pillars. the benefit of this is that such small fork end will not block your aim and less chance for fork hit.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the design of this SS and wonder how heavy are the steel shooters.


----------

